# Sky watching



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2020)

i am attaching some crude photos I took recently through my telescope.  I do not have sophisticated photography equipment, but I am able to take simple photos with my iPhone, through the telescope eyepiece.  Of note right now, Jupiter and Saturn are very close in the sky, close enough to be seen together at the same time through a telescope.  I haven’t been able to get a clean picture yet of them together, but I will post if I manage in the next couple days.  They will be at their closest on the 21st.  The last time they were this close was back in the 1600s, but apparently it was not observable in most parts of the world.  The last time they were this close and it was broadly observable was in the 1200s.  The next time will be in 2080.  So this is a pretty rare event. 

At the moment I am attaching pictures of Mars with a very apparent red color, Jupiter with the four Galilean moons, Saturn with the rings clearly visible, the crescent moon, and the Orion Nebula.  These were taken in the last couple of nights.  The images when looking directly through the telescope are much better than these, some quality is lost with this crude photography.  But still worth looking at.

Enjoy.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 21, 2020)

Incredible photos... thanks for posting. I completely forgot to get my telescope out for this!

And yeah my phone works quite well through the eyepiece too! One thing I also tried was putting it on video record so that I could just easily screenshot from the video. Sometimes it was too hard getting the timing of taking single photos so this was easier.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> i am attaching some crude photos I took recently through my telescope.  I do not have sophisticated photography equipment, but I am able to take simple photos with my iPhone, through the telescope eyepiece.  Of note right now, Jupiter and Saturn are very close in the sky, close enough to be seen together at the same time through a telescope.  I haven’t been able to get a clean picture yet of them together, but I will post if I manage in the next couple days.  They will be at their closest on the 21st.  The last time they were this close was back in the 1600s, but apparently it was not observable in most parts of the world.  The last time they were this close and it was broadly observable was in the 1200s.  The next time will be in 2080.  So this is a pretty rare event.
> 
> At the moment I am attaching pictures of Mars with a very apparent red color, Jupiter with the four Galilean moons, Saturn with the rings clearly visible, the crescent moon, and the Orion Nebula.  These were taken in the last couple of nights.  The images when looking directly through the telescope are much better than these, some quality is lost with this crude photography.  But still worth looking at.
> 
> Enjoy.


I tried to do the same thing with my son's telescope but it looks like I need to break down and get a better one.  I thought I could purchase one on the "safe side" just in case he didn't like it. Learned the hard way, that it's better to save up for a quality one and enjoy it more.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Incredible photos... thanks for posting. I completely forgot to get my telescope out for this!
> 
> And yeah my phone works quite well through the eyepiece too! One thing I also tried was putting it on video record so that I could just easily screenshot from the video. Sometimes it was too hard getting the timing of taking single photos so this was easier.


Good idea. Tonight is the peak so you haven’t missed it yet, and they will still be close for a while before they move apart, so you still have time.  What kind of telescope do you have?  I’ve got a 14 inch dobsonian reflector, simple but effective.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I tried to do the same thing with my son's telescope but it looks like I need to break down and get a better one.  I thought I could purchase one on the "safe side" just in case he didn't like it. Learned the hard way, that it's better to save up for a quality one and enjoy it more.


Ah yes, a cheap, dysfunctional telescope is the best way to turn a kid off from astronomy, I’m afraid.  Definitely best to spend the money on something of quality, even if it is small.  You don’t need a huge telescope, nor massive magnification, to see a whole lot of good stuffs. If you have 30-50 magnification, you can see plenty, including the rings on Saturn and the moons on Jupiter.   It quality definitely matters.

I’m sorry you had a frustrating experience, hope you get the chance to get a better scope.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I’m sorry you had a frustrating experience, hope you get the chance to get a better scope.


Lesson learned.  My mistake was probably not asking around first as a first time buyer.  Sometimes I forget to ask thinking that it won't make a difference but it always does.   The ironic part I'm the one usually giving that type of advice about computers and not going too cheap.  I plan on buying another one in the future.

It's funny because after I got the first one. I learned that you can connect a camera or smartphone to a telescope.  But all the cool stuff I wanted to do I couldn't do with the telescope that I had lol

Hopefully I'll have some extra money in the future to buy some extra stuff ..


----------



## Buka (Dec 21, 2020)

Good viewing here, clear skies. My wife's been all over this for the last month, she's a sky freak.


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2020)

I had the chance to buy a house on Bainbridge island that had a legit observatory in the back.  Seeing those cool photos makes me regret not doing it!


----------



## jobo (Dec 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> i am attaching some crude photos I took recently through my telescope.  I do not have sophisticated photography equipment, but I am able to take simple photos with my iPhone, through the telescope eyepiece.  Of note right now, Jupiter and Saturn are very close in the sky, close enough to be seen together at the same time through a telescope.  I haven’t been able to get a clean picture yet of them together, but I will post if I manage in the next couple days.  They will be at their closest on the 21st.  The last time they were this close was back in the 1600s, but apparently it was not observable in most parts of the world.  The last time they were this close and it was broadly observable was in the 1200s.  The next time will be in 2080.  So this is a pretty rare event.
> 
> At the moment I am attaching pictures of Mars with a very apparent red color, Jupiter with the four Galilean moons, Saturn with the rings clearly visible, the crescent moon, and the Orion Nebula.  These were taken in the last couple of nights.  The images when looking directly through the telescope are much better than these, some quality is lost with this crude photography.  But still worth looking at.
> 
> Enjoy.


just been reading that it thought that the close procimity of the two might be what was called the star of Bethlehem,

so  good  irs happen at chrismass, mean while in a stable in Wyoming..........


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Lesson learned.  My mistake was probably not asking around first as a first time buyer.  Sometimes I forget to ask thinking that it won't make a difference but it always does.   The ironic part I'm the one usually giving that type of advice about computers and not going too cheap.  I plan on buying another one in the future.
> 
> It's funny because after I got the first one. I learned that you can connect a camera or smartphone to a telescope.  But all the cool stuff I wanted to do I couldn't do with the telescope that I had lol
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some extra money in the future to buy some extra stuff ..


I got mine from Orion out here in California.  Their website is telescope.com.  They have a big range of types and do quality stuff on the amateur level.  Give them a call and chat with someone who can help you pick an appropriate item.


----------



## Buka (Dec 21, 2020)

Griffith Observatory live feed, via YouTube. Quite cool.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2020)

I got the shots, Jupiter and Saturn together.  Got some more good moon shots as well.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 22, 2020)

Fantastic shots! We saw it well with the naked eye and took some pictures with our phones but your shots are awesome.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 24, 2020)

Today I took photos of the sun, through a pair of 12x binoculars fitted with solar viewing filters.  Was a bit tricky, I had to hold the iphone up to the eyepiece of one barrel while spotting the sun with one eye looking through the other barrel, without use of a tripod.


----------



## jobo (Dec 24, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Today I took photos of the sun, through a pair of 12x binoculars fitted with solar viewing filters.  Was a bit tricky, I had to hold the iphone up to the eyepiece of one barrel while spotting the sun with one eye looking through the other barrel, without use of a tripod.


yea that didnt work out to well, get a tripod


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lousy luck hereabouts... cloudy and so low on the horizon that was very brief opportunity to see.  Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 27, 2020)

A few new shots of the moon, taken at 660x. 

These came out surprisingly clear, given the light pollution and atmospheric fog that was forming.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 30, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Good idea. Tonight is the peak so you haven’t missed it yet, and they will still be close for a while before they move apart, so you still have time.  What kind of telescope do you have?  I’ve got a 14 inch dobsonian reflector, simple but effective.



Ah forgot to answer haha, have got a "Bushmaster MARS-900", yeah... really old school haha... but it's a reflector, 114mm aperture, 900mm focal length, equatorial mount, and a couple of eyepieces and Barlow lenses. Fairly low-mid end but does a pretty decent job, can get some pretty good detail of the moon. Even though not a huge aperture it's definitely not the lowest. Just wish it was a little more stable!

14 inch DOB, yeah great scope! I worked in a store for about 7 years that sold telescopes so I got to learn a great deal about them. First thing we learned... Aperture is king hehe. Got to have a play with a few, always eyed off the high end ones. We had some very interesting customers... ones that brought the scopes back because they "couldn't see anything". We'd have a look, set it up, and 95% of the time we'd get it working beautifully and showed them. Start from the lowest magnification/eyepiece, get it dialled in and focused on a specific object, then work your way up from there through the different eyepieces, objects etc. Sloooowly adjust the focus knob...

One thing we always said was that it takes a bit of time and patience to get the hang of seeing things. People often just wanted instant perfect images straight away.. but once you get it it's quite straight forward.

The scopes with the touch keypad are awesome, but I actually really like the manual ones, it's more of an adventure to find things


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 30, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah forgot to answer haha, have got a "Bushmaster MARS-900", yeah... really old school haha... but it's a reflector, 114mm aperture, 900mm focal length, equatorial mount, and a couple of eyepieces and Barlow lenses. Fairly low-mid end but does a pretty decent job, can get some pretty good detail of the moon. Even though not a huge aperture it's definitely not the lowest. Just wish it was a little more stable!
> 
> 14 inch DOB, yeah great scope! I worked in a store for about 7 years that sold telescopes so I got to learn a great deal about them. First thing we learned... Aperture is king hehe. Got to have a play with a few, always eyed off the high end ones. We had some very interesting customers... ones that brought the scopes back because they "couldn't see anything". We'd have a look, set it up, and 95% of the time we'd get it working beautifully and showed them. Start from the lowest magnification/eyepiece, get it dialled in and focused on a specific object, then work your way up from there through the different eyepieces, objects etc. Sloooowly adjust the focus knob...
> 
> ...


My scope has the database keypad, but I’ve never used it.  I just look at obvious targets, and scan the sky.  I might start getting more targeted, but I just haven’t bothered yet.


----------



## Buka (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> View attachment 23457


Sky over Maui, I take it?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 1, 2021)

A few new pictures from yesterday and last night.

The image of the sun, if you blow it up on your screen and look carefully at the lower right corner near the edge, you can just see a very small sunspot.  I initially thought there were none, but then spotted that one and was able to capture it in the photo.  I was able to figure out how to get the shot without the iphone camera being overwhelmed by the brightness, like it was in previous sun photos.

Others are more clarity with Orion’s nebula, some moon shots.  The green moon was caused by a light pollution filter that I was trying out.  Mars looks pink because of a filter I was trying out l, supposed to enhance mars viewing.  I’m on the fence about it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 1, 2021)

New pictures of the sun this morning while still low in the sky.  We had some light clouds in the sky drifting in front of the sun.  You can see them quite clearly, I think its pretty cool.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 3, 2021)

Photos of the recent lunar eclipse, and the sun with a very clear sunspot in the upper right corner.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 3, 2021)

Recent photos of Jupiter, moons are clearly visible, as well as cloud bands, and Saturn with a couple moons.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 3, 2021)

Unbelievable photos... but I believe them!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 3, 2021)

Those are very cool. I've occasionally thought it would be interesting to invest in a decent telescope, but it's never gone beyond the thought.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 4, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Those are very cool. I've occasionally thought it would be interesting to invest in a decent telescope, but it's never gone beyond the thought.


If you are seriously entertaining the idea, there are several suppliers who can guide you in choosing an appropriate instrument.  I got mine from Orion in California, their website is telescope.com and I know they would be happy to talk to you about options.

A quality telescope does not need to be huge, and does not need to be outrageously expensive.  With a diameter of 3-4 inches and magnification of 60-100x, you can see a lot, including the rings on Saturn and Jupiter’s moons and the craters on our moon.  

the one thing I will say is that you need to commit to purchasing a certain minimum baseline of quality, or else your experience will be very frustrating.  Do not buy one of the National Geographic telescopes that you find in a toy store for example.  That is money thrown away.  If you are able to spend $250-500, you can get a quality beginner level instrument that will give you good viewing. 

Every instrument is a trade-of in features. A smaller instrument is highly transportable and you can easily take it wherever you want, to find dark skies away from the city.  A larger telescope is less portable, but collects more light and will give you brighter images and the ability to use higher magnification. Simple mountings like a Dobsonian can make it more affordable to buy a larger instrument, but are not capable of supporting sophisticated photography that requires long exposures and the ability to track the movement of the sky.  (My telescope is a Dobsonian mounted 14 inch Newtonian reflector, and all my photographs are done by holding my iPhone camera up to the eyepiece, so you can still get some surprisingly good images).  Equatorial mounts with sky-tracking capabilities that support sophisticated photography can be very expensive.

Then there are refractors, reflectors, and hybrid Cassegrain designs, which all have pros and cons.  So talk with a supplier to get some advice in making a good choice.  But it is a fun thing to have.

One of my favorite things to use is a night-vision scope.  It picks up the faint light of the stars that you cannot see with the naked eye, and suddenly you can see how full the sky really is.  Really jaw-dropping.  That can be fascinating, just scanning the Night sky with a night-vision scope.  Ive spotted nebulae and galaxies with it, even though it has no magnification.  It just picks up that faint light, and those things look like a faint, fuzzy cottonball.

fun stuff.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2021)

A few recent shots of the night sky.  I figured out that my iPhone has some editing tools that can help bring out the details a bit.  The crescent is Venus, which goes through phases like the moon. A couple shots of Jupiter and Saturn, some deep sky star fields, the Orion Nebula both unedited and edited.  The Andromeda galaxy which is a spiral like the Milky Way, but it just looks like a fuzzy patch and you cannot see the spiral details in the picture.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 25, 2021)

Venus last night, in a waning crescent phase.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 29, 2021)

Jupiter, Venus, and Saturn tonight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 12, 2022)

Some recent images.  The moon in the daytime sky, the crescent of Venus in the brightening morning sky, the Orion Nebula.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 5, 2022)

A few recent shots.  The moon, the Andromeda galaxy, a nice shot of the Orion Nebula with the surrounding star field, and a nice shot of the Orion Nebula with the four stars of the trapezium in the middle of it nice and sharp.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2022)

The results of last night’s viewing.  The faint smudge above and to the right of center is the Crab Nebula off the tip of one of Taurus’ horns.  It was very difficult to find in my light polluted sky.  The Crab Nebula is the remnant of a supernova seen about a thousand years ago, I think.

And a couple shots of the moon.


----------



## Gyakuto (Mar 10, 2022)

What wonderful photos of the Moon!


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 23, 2022)

Results of tonight’s viewing, spiral galaxy M51, the Whirlpool Galaxy, and it’s neighbor to the right, NGC 5195, an irregular galaxy.  These are located in the sky near the end of the handle of the Big Dipper, and are 31 million light years distant.  The first photo has been edited to bring out the features a bit, and he second photo is unedited.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 23, 2022)

These photos were from a short while ago, M106, a spiral galaxy near the Big Dipper in the sky, and about 22.8 million light years distant.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 23, 2022)

These are also from a short time ago, M81 is a spiral galaxy to the lower left, and M82 is an irregular galaxy to the upper right.  Then photos of each individually.  They are also near the Big Dipper, and are about 12 million light years distant.


----------



## Gyakuto (Apr 23, 2022)

Truly astonishing! 

I wonder what martial arts are like on other planets?🤔 Lot’s of tentacles to deal with, no doubt…


----------



## Buka (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2022)

Just because I havent posted in a while, here are some recent moon shots from a few nights ago.  Nothing you haven’t seen before, but I can’t seem to help myself snapping off a few photos whenever I am viewing.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2022)

Again, some shots taken from recent viewing.  The Andromeda galaxy, the moon, the sun showing some sunspots, and Mars, the red planet


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2022)

Pictures of my telescope, 14 inch Newtonian Reflector on a Dobsonian mount.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 12, 2022)

Impressive setup.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jul 12, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Pictures of my telescope, 14 inch Newtonian Reflector on a Dobsonian mount.


A person seems to have dissolved and left their garments in place….like a ST-TOS episode!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> A person seems to have dissolved and left their garments in place….like a ST-TOS episode!


We had returned from playing in the snow at Lake Tahoe, was letting the snow gear dry.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jul 12, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> We had returned from playing in the snow at Lake Tahoe, was letting the snow gear dry.


That’s what the ‘salt vampire’ would have us believe!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Impressive setup.


It is rather large for most amateur gear, but some does get bigger, and eventually it becomes downright expensive.  I chose to have the biggest aperture I could afford and had room for, because I wanted the brightest images and ability to go to higher magnification. But the sacrifice is in transportability (I can take it apart and pack it in the car, but it is a minor project to do), and the ability to track the sky movement and take sophisticated photography.

All of these photos were taken from my back yard in a small city with lots of light pollution, so I can still see a lot.  But many faint deep-sky objects are difficult or impossible to find unless you are in a dark area.  Someday I hope to buy a high-quality smaller instrument that is easy to travel with.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 14, 2022)

Last night’s super moon.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jul 14, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Last night’s super moon.


Absolutely fantastic. Your images make me really happy, Flying Crane. thank you 🙏🏽


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 14, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> Absolutely fantastic. Your images make me really happy, Flying Crane. thank you 🙏🏽


My pleasure.


----------



## Buka (Jul 14, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Last night’s super moon.


Way cool!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 18, 2022)

A couple shots from this morning.  I tinkered with the contrast on the moon which I think gives some interesting results.  

The shot of Saturn I think is interesting because while the planet itself is pretty washed-out, what you can see are four moons which I think often kinda go unnoticed by amateurs who are often more interested in the rings.  There are two pretty obvious moons, one on either side of the planet, as well as two dimmer moons, each just barely below the planet itself.  There was a fifth moon that I could see, but didn’t get captured in the photo.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 19, 2022)

These are video clips of the moon that I took a couple of days ago, in the early morning.  Video was done with an Iphone12 mini, by holding the camera lens up to the eyepiece of the telescope.  Minor editing was done with the built-in Iphone tools, to enhance the contrast and such.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 19, 2022)

Some short video clips of Saturn, taken a couple of days ago in the early morning.  Videos taken with Iphone12 mini held to the eyepiece of the telescope.  I apologize for the jumpiness of the image, as I was holding the iphone free-hand and not using an attached adapter that would have been more steady.  Some of the eyepieces I was using are not compatible with my adapter.

In the first video you can see one of the moons, off to the right and slightly above the planet.  The planet itself is bright enough that it typically will overpower the iPhone camera, which is not designed specifically for astronomy photography.  This results in a washed-out, bleary image with little detail and even can obsure the rings into a smeared oval.  To combat this, I can reduce the light exposure on the Iphone, as well as attach filters that cut a significant portion of the light coming through, and can bring it down to a level where some detail can be captured by the iphone.  The trade-off is that other details get lost to the camera, such as the moons.  When I am simply viewing through the eyepiece without the camera, I was able to see a clear, bright image of the planet and the rings, as well as five moons.  A significant amount of detail is lost when taking pictures in this way.  But, the pictures are good enough to share.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 19, 2022)

Some short video clips of Jupiter, also from a couple of mornings ago.  Same issues with the Iphone as described in the previous posting about Saturn.  These clips show different levels of light filtering/cutting, to capture different details.  The more light filtered, the more detail can be seen on the planet, but the moons get lost.  When I don't filter the light, the planet itself is washed out and shows zero details, but a line of tiny light points off to the side of the disk are the Galilean moons, lined up in a row.

To clarify, the disk being washed out is an issue of photography with the iphone.  When simply viewing through the eyepiece without the iPhone, I am seeing a clear, bright image of the planet and it is not washed out.  I can see the cloud bands more easily.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2022)

Hey...wait a minute.... those look like the same planets I see in NYS.....and you're allegedly 3000 miles away....just what the heck is going on here 

Those videos are cool, and seeing the rings of saturn is awesome.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 19, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hey...wait a minute.... those look like the same planets I see in NYS.....and you're allegedly 3000 miles away....just what the heck is going on here
> 
> Those videos are cool, and seeing the rings of saturn is awesome.


Glad to share


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 19, 2022)

Stunning videos!! Thank you!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 20, 2022)

Video clips of Venus from a while back.  Venus goes through phases like the moon because its orbit is closer to the sun that the Earth's is.  As it moves into a position between the Earth and the sun, we see a smaller portion of the disk lit up by the sunlight.  When in this position Venus is closer to the Earth than it is when we can see the entire disk.  At that time it is on the other side of it's orbit, away from the Earth.  So when it is close to Earth and in a crescent phase, it is brighter in the sky, even though we see a much smaller portion of the planet lit up.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 20, 2022)

Video clips of Mars from a few days ago, early morning.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 20, 2022)

Video clip of the Orion Nebula.  You can clearly see the four stars of the Trapezium, in the middle of the cloud.  The Orion Nebula is what appears to be the middle star of Orion's Sword in the constellation.  This is not to be confused with the three stars of the Belt.  The sword hangs below the belt.  What appears to the naked eye as a star, is actually a massive cloud where new stars are being born. 

The second video clip is the Orion Nebula taken through the telescope, with a night vision scope.  The night scope is an amazing sky watching tool as it detects very faint light that the naked eye cannot see.  When scanning the sky with the night vision scope, you can see far far more stars thatn with the naked eye, even without any added magnification.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 20, 2022)

The first clip is the Andromeda Galaxy taken with the night vision scope through the telescope.  

The second clip is a scan of the sky, including the Orion Nebula, without any added magnification.
This clip was taken from a location at the edge of town where there was less light pollution.  It was still far from pristine.  In a truly dark sky location, the night vision scope is absolutely amazing, the number of stars you can see by simply scanning the night sky will knock your socks off.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2022)

For something kind of new and different.  These are photos of the International Space Station that I managed to capture with the telescope as it flew overhead.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2022)

This is Tiangong, the Chinese space station as it flew overhead.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2022)

These are images of the moon as it crept up and eclipsed Mars.  This happened a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2022)

Recent cleaned-up shots of Jupiter and Saturn.  Not bad for an iPhone coupled to a Dobsonian with zero tracking ability.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 23, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> For something kind of new and different.  These are photos of the International Space Station that I managed to capture with the telescope as it flew overhead.


Wow... these are awesome, I've never seen anyone get images of the ISS!!

Ps. Really nice to hear from you again @Flying Crane, hope you're well


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Wow... these are awesome, I've never seen anyone get images of the ISS!!
> 
> Ps. Really nice to hear from you again @Flying Crane, hope you're well


Thanks Simon, I have been well.  Happy holidays to you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 23, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Thanks Simon, I have been well.  Happy holidays to you.


Great to hear, and you too


----------



## Gyakuto (Dec 25, 2022)

Good heavens…Fantastic photo. I’m sure I can see an astronaut peering out of the cupola! 😳


----------

